

Andrew Ng's Classroom Lectures for ML - dlo
http://171.64.93.201/ClassX/system/users/web/pg/view_subject.php?subject=CS229_FALL_2011_2012

======
monk_the_dog
Here's two other sets of lectures that I'm really enjoying:

1) CMU graduate-level machine learning class:
<http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~tom/10701_sp11/lectures.shtml>

2) Mathematicalmonk's machine learning lectures:
[http://www.youtube.com/user/mathematicalmonk?blend=7&ob=...](http://www.youtube.com/user/mathematicalmonk?blend=7&ob=5#p/c/D0F06AA0D2E8FFBA)

~~~
ya3r
I liked the one from CMU.

The instructor in that course is Tom Mitchel. He wrote one of the most used
texts on ML (Machine Learning, Tom Mitchell, McGraw Hill, 1997.)

------
jacobolus
Is there any substantial difference between this and the 2008 version on
YouTube?

<http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA89DCFA6ADACE599>

~~~
dlo
There's no way of knowing just yet. This offering is still in progress.

~~~
anatoly
Is it the same class though, as the one in 2008? And if you watched the
lectures available so far, did you think they're a good choice for
supplementing the ml-class.org's lectures? I was thinking about starting on
the 2008 lectures for that exact purpose.

Thanks for the link, by the way!

~~~
webspiderus
this is the the same class. having taken it last year (and taking Stanford's
version of ml-class), this is a great choice for a more thorough exploration
of the (mathematically) finer points of the methods covered in ml-class.

Although I'm hoping to stop doing that soon, I have been able to avoid
watching many of the videos so far since they seem to be very similar to the
concepts covered in the class last year. Prof. Ng's notes for this class
(available at <http://cs229.stanford.edu/materials.html>) are also quite
helpful for refreshing the finer points of algorithms.

------
shaggyfrog
Why are the only two choices Silverlight or Flash? In this day and age there
is no reason to be putting up Internet video that mobile devices can't access,
especially if the Silverlight/Flash player is just wrapping a H.264 stream.

~~~
sunnydp
You can download ClassX Mobile to view lectures on mobile phones with
pan/tilt/zoom: <https://market.android.com/details?id=com.iroi.ui>

------
cipherpunk
This title is ambiguous unfortunately. I clicked, expecting ML the language
family.

~~~
marchdown
That's true, but Andrew Ng's name is enough of a hint to make ML unambiguous
for many people.

------
Veejay
Play in Silverlight.

Cause that's always the best way to get your message across.

~~~
drats
I don't know why this is being downvoted. Silverlight, at least for video, is
a complete farce.

~~~
mukyu
We like comments that promote thoughtful discussion about the article or the
subjects they are about. The grandparent comment is not a good comment when
judged by this standard. It is not really related to the subject at hand and
if it actually did start discussion it would be a hindrance and distraction.

If it had not been the bottom comment already I would have probably downvoted
it for these reasons.

